# Who makes LSD nowadays?



## AchillesLast (Apr 16, 2008)

After some insomnia, I got curious to see how to make legit LSD. After reading one of the longest step by step procedures I have ever seen with chemicals I have never heard of, I thought to myself, "who actually has the resources, the time and the knowledge to make this stuff?" It's out there. I've bought it off the streets, so someone must be making it. I mean I know people get really crazy when it comes to drugs, but nowadays meth is all the rage (out west anyway, I won't try the stuff though) and is easier to make (due to the somewhat availablity of its components). So where is it coming from? Rogue chemists?


----------



## pokey (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes. I was researching this myself last night =P Of course with LSD, since such small doses are used (80-400ug) and average yield is ~20% on precursor material quantity, making a few dozen batches to equal 1oz would supply the needs of the world for a while (one gram is 100,000 normal size hits), and it can be stored for great lengths of time in the right conditions. LSD is one of those drugs that people dedicate their lives to it seems.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 16, 2008)

I was just thinking about this the other night, and wondering the where it all came from too.


----------



## aattocchi (Apr 16, 2008)

Check into extracting DMT from MHRB. Like DMTer said in another topic "Google Noman's tek-DMT for the masses". KT Botanicals sells a kilo of Mimosa Hostilis Root Bark for cheap.

It would take a lot of resources to produce LSD properly. We used to get it from The University of Florida campus!


----------



## michckay (Apr 16, 2008)

I heard that once you get the whole set up to make it, the ingredients and stuff for it is really cheap, it's just the set up and the process is time consuming, plus you gotta know wtf you're doing. I'm a biology major, and I've gotta take chemistry classes, but I don't take enough to get wtf to do.


Someone does though. That's all that matters.


----------



## pokey (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, the basic basic precursor is Ergot infested rye. At least what I am reading says that. Of course starting from infested grain would at least triple your work load.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 16, 2008)

It comes from chemist who want to make a quick buck! Most of the LSD back in the day was made by some harvard chemists named pickard and apperson, theyre both in jail now though


----------



## pokey (Apr 19, 2008)

Quick? Definitely not.


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 20, 2008)

isnt it fast to produce compared to DMT where you got a month wait...?? i was under the impression that it was lesss than a week production time??


----------



## joby (Apr 20, 2008)

thought there was a plant called morning glory that you got lsd from.. shows how much i know... dirty stuff anyway...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 20, 2008)

pokey said:


> Quick? Definitely not.


Selling drugs is considered a quick buck!


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 20, 2008)

Specially in the case of acid where the end product is worth litterally 1000's of times that value of it components...


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

i wouldnt take LSD as much as i would get a Vchip implanted in me!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/66957-never-accept-vchip.html

stick to smoking pot


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 20, 2008)

dude, isnt the vchip the thing in tvs that keeps kids from wathing skinemax(cinemax) at night?


----------



## pokey (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess it is quicker than trying to make money as a legitimate chemist, but it's definitely time consuming for a chemical process (several days of 24 hour surveillance) and the initial investment would be so large that unless you happened to be in a situation with a large distribution system already set up, it would be a while before you saw a profit.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> dude, isnt the vchip the thing in tvs that keeps kids from wathing skinemax(cinemax) at night?


watch the links... they will inform you of the Vchip


----------



## kingkush (Apr 21, 2008)

I heard of some in dallas at waterbabies


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 21, 2008)

I have 10 little foreign children currently making it in my basement. Sweat shop style. .


----------



## Capita (Apr 21, 2008)

Just a quick thought could you get the ergot fungus by goring it in a agar dish?


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 21, 2008)

ergot fungus is monitored closely by the gov. they keep track of how much is produced and where it all goes - mainly to chemistry labs that are researching other stuff and don't care about making LSD.


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 21, 2008)

joby said:


> thought there was a plant called morning glory that you got lsd from.. shows how much i know... dirty stuff anyway...


thats LSA dude. but its similar.


----------



## STLbuds (Apr 21, 2008)

I bet the federal government is the one beind it, seriously though I am pretty sure the CIA has mass quanity of LSD.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 21, 2008)

you think the federal govenrment makes lsd? Why would the cia have a mass quantity of lsd...they arlready did their testing of lsd(look up project MKULTRA) and they found it of little value


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, I mean, I did hear that the gov is now starting to allow some people start some tests with it though. But I'm sure the feds don't have a huge stockpile of it.


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 21, 2008)

okay so this is a little old. from 2005. but thats not that long ago really.


Psychedelic medicine: Mind bending, health giving - health - 26 February 2005 - New Scientist


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> you think the federal govenrment makes lsd? Why would the cia have a mass quantity of lsd...they arlready did their testing of lsd(look up project MKULTRA) and they found it of little value


population control maybe? have you guys ever heard of eugenics?


----------



## pokey (Apr 21, 2008)

Eugenics, the cure for ebonics!

Seriously, the stuff I have read about it is scary. Too many racist bigots in the world to be messing with that stuff. Granted, I am all for the sterilization of certain idiots, but on a mass scale decided upon by a few men at the top, no thanks.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

the more we weed out our gene pool the less diverse our(or maybe ill be dead so, "their" genetics might be more applicable) potential genetics......also, someone might have great recessive genes or great dominant genes but they have not been pronounced because of their environment. for example, if you have a great weed strain but bring it up under flouro's and fuck it up, it will look shitty obviously. 

im anti killing/sterilization of anyone for unjust crazy eugenic reasons.
fuck that!!!! 




pokey said:


> Eugenics, the cure for ebonics!
> 
> Seriously, the stuff I have read about it is scary. Too many racist bigots in the world to be messing with that stuff. Granted, I am all for the sterilization of certain idiots, but on a mass scale decided upon by a few men at the top, no thanks.


----------



## dank getter (Apr 23, 2008)

Well you have to be a chemist and im sure you cant just learn chemistry over night nore could you make lsd over night. I mean people probaply know there shit and it probaply takes a long ass time.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 23, 2008)

im sure you could get a book on how to make it... they have books for everything. well pretty much anyways


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

you need atleast some chemistry/lab experience but yeah there is step by step directions on the internet...the hard parts gettin the materials and lab equipment


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

People who have an understanding of organic chemistry + have acess to a fully stocked lab make LSD nowadays. Although i know a kid who makes bathtub sized tubs of pure acid- but his older partner is a chemist. The acid he makes is like syrup it is so concentrated. Each drop is like the equivelent to 3-4 hits of acid- and they make gallons of it.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 24, 2008)

its really not around as much anymore. and if you do some simple research its easy to see why...its not like the mid 90's where you could get it any day you wanted and get sheets for a bill..that ship has sailed


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 24, 2008)

the hardest part is getting erogot, but now they sell pills cafferogot that is caffeine and erogotamine tartate. you can use a centerfuse to spin out the caffeine and leave just the ET. once you have that your 3 steps away. 500 2mg pills will produce 1000mg of ET which when done right will yeild roughly 3-3.5 grams of lsd-25. erowid will tell you how to make it from the ET to finish


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 24, 2008)

lsd-25 when made by someone who knows is a powder not a syrup. maybe they broke it down to liquid. but when it is made it is a powder that is not water soluble you have to use some alcohol to break it down to a liquid.


----------



## pokey (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep, that's what pro's do, create a solution with a pure alcohol, and then soak paper in that and let the solvent evaporate off.


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

ditchcheck said:


> lsd-25 when made by someone who knows is a powder not a syrup. maybe they broke it down to liquid. but when it is made it is a powder that is not water soluble you have to use some alcohol to break it down to a liquid.


Yeah Not best bro's with the guys who make it but ive just seen their lab b4. They sell it by vials in liquid form so i guess they start with powder and mix it then.


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 24, 2008)

"A relatively small amount of erogotamine tartrate is required to produce LSD. Twenty-five kilograms of erogotamine tartrate can produce five or six kilograms of pure LSD crystal, that could be produced into 100 million single dosage units "
LSD | Drug Foundation

WHERE TO GET EROGOTAMINE TARTATE:
Buy Cafergot (ergotamine + caffeine) - Horizon Drugs

GENERAL INFO:
DEA - Publications - LSD in the US - Manufacture

HOWTO:
How to make acid (im not asking.... i have the answer) - LSD - Acid Trips Forum - Hip Forums

yay google 

have fun


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

cream8 said:


> its really not around as much anymore. and if you do some simple research its easy to see why...its not like the mid 90's where you could get it any day you wanted and get sheets for a bill..that ship has sailed


Come to the bay and go to Frisco its still swimming in acid hahha


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 24, 2008)

*Hydrazine hydrate*-
http://buy.ecplaza.net/search/1s1nf...ne_hydrate.html
*Hydrazide*- this looks like a pill...
http://www.allcaremeds.com/without/...AZIDE.shtml.htm
*Hydrochloric Acid*- http://secure.sciencecompany.com/Hy...-P6548C670.aspx
*Sodium Nitrite*- http://www.sciencestuff.com/prod/Chem-Rgnts/C2664
*Sodium Bicarbonate*- http://www.sciencestuff.com/prod/Chem-Rgnts/C2538
*Diethylamine*- http://www.neis.com/chemnames/d/Diethylamine.html
*Ether*- http://www.tradekey.com/kb-ether/

i just C&P'd from the other forum, its where u get some of the ingredients needed.... didnt check the links


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 24, 2008)

That sounds slightly ridiculous, producing lsd by the bathtub.. im not saying that it doesnt happen but lets say they are using a small bathtub not even full. 100 litres, say they have 10 grams dissolved per litre (a tiny ammount, you can dissolve over 350g of salt in a litre) then they have 1kg of lsd. Not sound like much? 

That is about 10 million hits at 0.1mg each (standard strength)!! Around here lsd goes for about $5 a hit so basically they have $50 million dollars of product!!!I may be completely wrong in the ammount they have dissolved but it seems unlikely to me they would need so much solvent (a bathtub of the stuff) to dissolve any less than a kg. 

By the way I realise all of the above is completely void if they have already diluted to functional concentration at the bath tub stage. By wich i mean they would have closer 10g dissolved in the 100 litres and would be able to make tabs directly from the liquid. but even so your talking about $500,000... so its by no means small scale.. 
Panda


----------



## pokey (Apr 24, 2008)

From what I gather, it's really not worth it to make lsd in a scale any smaller than a few thousand hits. Below that it seems too easy to eff up measurements, you lose product due to it sticking to the sides of beakers, etc...


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

BlazedUpPanda said:


> That sounds slightly ridiculous, producing lsd by the bathtub.. im not saying that it doesnt happen but lets say they are using a small bathtub not even full. 100 litres, say they have 10 grams dissolved per litre (a tiny ammount, you can dissolve over 350g of salt in a litre) then they have 1kg of lsd. Not sound like much?
> 
> That is about 10 million hits at 0.1mg each (standard strength)!! Around here lsd goes for about $5 a hit so basically they have $50 million dollars of product!!!I may be completely wrong in the ammount they have dissolved but it seems unlikely to me they would need so much solvent (a bathtub of the stuff) to dissolve any less than a kg.
> 
> ...


haha yeah well i might have been exaggerating a little bit with bathtub sized. Hmm Id make a guess that it is probably a 50 liter tub or so. They do vial it directly from there- but it is still fairly concentrated. Yeah they make some serious bank- but they only sell large quantitites- not per hit. They sell vials of 450 hits or more to dealers but a vial of 450 hits is around 300$ so it ends up being like only a couple dollars a hit.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

farily concentrated? if you do it right, you should get pure lsd, I dont see how you can get anymore concentrated than pure


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 24, 2008)

LizardKing4200 said:


> People who have an understanding of organic chemistry + have acess to a fully stocked lab make LSD nowadays. Although i know a kid who makes bathtub sized tubs of pure acid- but his older partner is a chemist. The acid he makes is like syrup it is so concentrated. Each drop is like the equivelent to 3-4 hits of acid- and they make gallons of it.



Umm... isn't that enough acid to supply the whole fucking planet...

Also, how can you have more concentrated lsd, if you produce it right you have pure LSD so you can't really have lsd that is _stronger_. Unless of course I am completly wrong...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah a beathtup full would be billions and billions of hits


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

an active dose is 30 micrograms, which is 0.000030 g


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 24, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> an active dose is 30 micrograms, which is 0.000030 g



Yeah, I knew I was right. I just didn't want to argue with anyone who disagreed 

Basically Im doubting he knows someone who makes bathtubs full of LSD. I need a little more proof then someones word when it comes to manufacturing LSD. I don't think I'm being unreasonable either...


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 24, 2008)

I doubt it too


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aight well first of all when i say its concentrated i mean that it is "pure" and not dilluted down. If you go buy a hit of acid its usually diluted to a point so that one blotter tab or drop from a dropper is close to 100 micro grams (which is an average hit) or so- instead of say 400 micrograms in a drop of pure acid. Dont mind if you dont believe me


----------



## fierybong (Apr 25, 2008)

jackonthebox said:


> thats LSA dude. but its similar.


How to make LSD

DONT JUDGE BY THE LINK NAME it is not what it says that is just the query term...

I think he's right...


----------



## fierybong (Apr 25, 2008)

joby said:


> thought there was a plant called morning glory that you got lsd from.. shows how much i know... dirty stuff anyway...


How to make LSD

Don't judge by the link name it's just a query term, apparently you CAN make proper LSD-25 from morning glory...


----------



## DoSeS! (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmm maybe you saw a large distributor dilluting and then laying the LSD on sheets?
Im not saying I think your lying just asking if this could have been a possibility if you dont know theyre actually making it. Also I think this may be a possibility cause a cousin told me a simialar story once, and he had no reason to lie.
Anyways theres lots of LSD and its got to be comin from somewhere.
Who knows where?!


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Apr 26, 2008)

> Also, how can you have more concentrated lsd, if you produce it right you have pure LSD so you can't really have lsd that is stronger. Unless of course I am completly wrong...


Sorry but yes.. you are wrong... concentration and purity are two completely different things. You can have any pure solid compound that is diluted to what ever concentration in a solvent. In the case of LSD they generally use organic non polar solvents that evapouate quickly leaving the LSD on the tab. 
Panda


----------



## Joker52 (Apr 27, 2008)

is it tru that "60's" acid and today's acid are different?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

ummmmmm.............no


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 27, 2008)

LSD is LSD.

the only thing that is really different is the doseage. since lsd is so rare nowadays peoples dilute it to stretch it I guess.


----------



## Joker52 (Apr 27, 2008)

LSD is acid right?
it's interchangeable?
nine of my friend took that shit 2 nights ago. They said it's all different. idk.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 27, 2008)

acid and lsd are the same thing...lsd stands for lysergic _acid_ diethylamide


----------



## DoSeS! (Apr 29, 2008)

Who wants some!?


----------



## cream8 (Apr 29, 2008)

not me officer


----------



## goatamineHcL (Apr 30, 2008)

1g of crystal isnt 100000 hits maybe 10000 if you wanna make em weak


----------



## OhGrown (May 21, 2008)

It's about that time of year in Oh were the ergot grows freely in my back yard, you can easly get several grams in my back field. It would take about 90 gallons of solvent and would have to be converted almost directly after extraction.


----------



## Gutter (May 22, 2008)

The only way to get real good acid and not the shit most people get on the street is to know a dead head. They get that shit from ties of hella other acid heads. It's like a secret society of LSD admirers that isnt really secret.


----------



## hurleyguyy (May 26, 2008)

Some guy here in houston got caught with over a million dollars worth of LSD last week O_O


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 27, 2008)

cream8 said:


> not me officer


You know, I wasn't going to make an issue out of something that is ostensibly a non-issue, but after seeing you out and about in the forums, I'm going to speak a little peace.

It's generally considered to be in bad taste to duplicate someone's avatar, let alone rip it directly from them. And before the seemingly reasonable objections start and you claim no foul, I resized the image myself, and coloured a few pixels with a little foreknowledge that this might happen... Afterall, his work is indeed alluring. In addition to that, I even had the courtesy to ask Alex through the grapevine (a la amice de Zena) if it would alright should I use his work in this manner. I'll assume you know who is depicted in the image since you're using it. It's a minor thing, and I'm not opposed to sharing... But it might have been nice to have been asked. My only real objection is that since the image was unique when I joined, and I've milled about, people will mistake us for one another, barring differences in grammar and punctuation.

No worries mate, but if I had the courtesy to ask the family of the artist, you might have the courtesy to at least send something my way letting me know?

~Ethno


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 27, 2008)

AchillesLast said:


> After some insomnia, I got curious to see how to make legit LSD. After reading one of the longest step by step procedures I have ever seen with chemicals I have never heard of, I thought to myself, "who actually has the resources, the time and the knowledge to make this stuff?" It's out there. I've bought it off the streets, so someone must be making it. I mean I know people get really crazy when it comes to drugs, but nowadays meth is all the rage (out west anyway, I won't try the stuff though) and is easier to make (due to the somewhat availablity of its components). So where is it coming from? Rogue chemists?


Rogue chemists indeed. You're right on. Though I never thought the components were particularly easy to obtain.

There are only a handful of people in the world who make it due to the risk involved (both legally and physiologically), the knowledge of chemistry required, and of procuring the materials in abundance. Some people with the know-how do produce minutes amount of it, but the stuff you see generally on the streets is produced in bulk.

If you want to manufacture something that's easier, GHB, DMT and Salvinorin-A are feasible. It's difficult to obtain GBL anymore, but DMT is found in most complex organisms, and the process of making a highly potent extract of Sally-D is not overly difficult for the educated. Making crystals, however, is a bit more difficult.

~Ethno


----------



## i luv ladies (May 27, 2008)

lol i got a bunch of morning glorys in my yard.. GOT RECiPE?


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 27, 2008)

i luv ladies said:


> lol i got a bunch of morning glorys in my yard.. GOT RECiPE?


You'll need hundred upon hundreds of seeds. At -least- over 200 for any threshold experience. Cold water extractions work well.

Erowid is your friend.

~Ethno


----------



## AchillesLast (May 28, 2008)

Ethnobotanist said:


> If you want to manufacture something that's easier, GHB, DMT and Salvinorin-A are feasible. It's difficult to obtain GBL anymore, but DMT is found in most complex organisms, and the process of making a highly potent extract of Sally-D is not overly difficult for the educated. Making crystals, however, is a bit more difficult.
> 
> ~Ethno


Yeah, I've done some quality research into extracting DMT and crystallizing it. Having never done it or having no way of acquiring it bar making it, I just don't think it's worth the effort. I was heading on the path for growing some shrooms. I was about to order everything and go get all the supplies when my family had a run in with the DEA (no one got arrested besides our landlords) and it spooked me. So I'm waiting the end of summer when I'm in a more private place.


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (May 31, 2008)

I remember hearing about a cook getting busted in a missile silo a few years ago and it seemed like everything dried up after that.. id like to think that the world is a big place and that theres a big market for dose, but it seriously seems like theres a small handful of competent cooks out there, just gettin down cuz they love the shit.. i do too, but that shit scares me.. not even cool gettting caught up with that, tho its pretty goddamn easy to conceal.

anyways, does anyone know about these 'varieties' of dose i've tried over the years? like 'fluff' and 'lavender'.. is that just like stamping a roll? like a 'brand name' or something? or are they actually chemically different? anyone?


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 2, 2008)

wow! Thats the same shit I took bac in the late90's when I took that shit. White fluff, lavender, amber, silver. They al sent me fo a loopback in the day. Now days the most hallucinogenic experiece for me is a half hit of L or a gram of mushrooms. Even thosesmall doses wil keep me spunt for days. no shit. Im extremely sensiive to the hallucinogens.


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 2, 2008)

And why is it that one flavor of lsd is a diffrent trip fom another? Like one kind would make me see celtic knotwork all over thewalls andanother makes me see aztec /inca art? anybody notice this? I had frinds who reported the same experience.


----------



## erock7789 (Jun 2, 2008)

i make lsd hit me up


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 2, 2008)

erock7789 said:


> i make lsd hit me up


You're also the guy that thought that recipe with the wine and cherries was acid...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 2, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> And why is it that one flavor of lsd is a diffrent trip fom another? Like one kind would make me see celtic knotwork all over thewalls andanother makes me see aztec /inca art? anybody notice this? I had frinds who reported the same experience.


I think its youre frame of mind and the people youre trippin with.I used to get it really cheap in the bay area but its been awhile.i was thinking about making a trip back.it was $55 a sheet of 100 us dollars.PEACE


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Anyone from the bay area?I used to get it at rockin robins in haight!!!!*


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 2, 2008)

hydrotech364 said:


> *Anyone from the bay area?I used to get it at rockin robins in haight!!!!*


Is that store? I go the city every other month. Do you just name drop or what? Reno's all dried out at the moment and I'm really looking hard... 

Plus im going to a music festival in august in San Fran...

PM me. I would love to coordinate


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 2, 2008)

*its a bar in haight ashbury.Look in the yellow pages and let me know if its still there.This can become very lucrative!!!!!!*


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 2, 2008)

Whats goin on in august? Thats whn I harvest and I want to go somwere and get out of the house. I was thinking eithr earth dance or the hog farm pignic. Harmony festival is this weekend in santa rosa. $99for a 3 day pass. Mickey hart is gonna be there.


----------



## exzile (Jun 3, 2008)

i know where it came from, did a research project on it  came from a doctor who accidently discovered it by getting some on his skin after working in his lab. started riding his bike home and started tripping balls on his bike. and that was the beginning of LSD


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 3, 2008)

exzile said:


> i know where it came from, did a research project on it  came from a doctor who accidently discovered it by getting some on his skin after working in his lab. started riding his bike home and started tripping balls on his bike. and that was the beginning of LSD


Albert Hoffman, check it http://raygoldmodels.com


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 3, 2008)

*must be good for you he died the other day at like 103 if i remember right!*


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah and he tripped on cid all the time. I read an article about him. He tried exstacy at 80 and said something along the lines of "ah, something I can finally enjoy with my wife" haha. But he was an elder in the psychadelic community and was definitely looking for ways to use and see LSD in a positive light.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Now that the acid era is over they have started doing research again.Its already really promising in the depression drug tests.What i want to know is where i sign up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jungleman (Jun 3, 2008)

LOL pay 10 000 dolrar and i learn you.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 3, 2008)

Jungleman said:


> LOL pay 10 000 dolrar and i learn you.



Alot cheaper to fly to haight!!!!


----------



## Jungleman (Jun 3, 2008)

My receipt is not free,Just go school and learn ....


----------



## Jungleman (Jun 3, 2008)

i finish my school 5 years ago.I know everything about CH...But i am not use my brain for this shit.I was just good student


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Props but i hope you did better in chemistry than creative writing!!!!*


----------



## Jungleman (Jun 3, 2008)

For sure manSorry for my crazy English my shame.




hydrotech364 said:


> *Props but i hope you did better in chemistry than creative writing!!!!*


----------



## exzile (Jun 3, 2008)

hydrotech i like ur avatar. if thats a plant u grown and have journal or u know what strain that is pm me that.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Its just a random pic.I think i got it from stickypointmagazine.com.peace*


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Jun 7, 2008)

alphabibbiddy boo boo said:


> I remember hearing about a cook getting busted in a missile silo a few years ago and it seemed like everything dried up after that.. id like to think that the world is a big place and that theres a big market for dose, but it seriously seems like theres a small handful of competent cooks out there, just gettin down cuz they love the shit.. i do too, but that shit scares me.. not even cool gettting caught up with that, tho its pretty goddamn easy to conceal.
> 
> anyways, does anyone know about these 'varieties' of dose i've tried over the years? like 'fluff' and 'lavender'.. is that just like stamping a roll? like a 'brand name' or something? or are they actually chemically different? anyone?


It's primarily dosage... Named by the manufacturer or the primary dealer (most cooks don't get their hands dirty, for obvious reasons). Occasionally, it can refer to the presence of something like MDMA in the mix. But like I said, it primarily has to do with how much is in a hit, and the presentation of of it. 

And the missile silo? That was Pickard and Apperson. They provided about 1/4 of the country's LSD. So yes, it did dry up pretty substantially. Heh.

~Ethno


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jun 7, 2008)

joby said:


> thought there was a plant called morning glory that you got lsd from.. shows how much i know... dirty stuff anyway...


That's LSA, not LSD.


----------



## smokertoker (Jun 7, 2008)

Reading this makes me said. I miss LSD (((( My favorite drug. The only drug I believe everyone should try once.


----------



## StickyGlass (Jun 7, 2008)

aattocchi said:


> It would take a lot of resources to produce LSD properly. We used to get it from The University of Florida campus!


 
In order to make LSD years of chemistry expierence are required...

I picked up some Al Gore blotter from UF a few weeks ago


----------



## Mana Fiercity (Jun 8, 2008)

StickyGlass said:


> In order to make LSD years of chemistry expierence are required...
> 
> I picked up some Al Gore blotter from UF a few weeks ago


Lucky you, man  Share the wealth! Or at least a picture


----------



## smokertoker (Jun 8, 2008)

F*n governement infringing on our pursuit of happiness


----------



## pokey (Jun 9, 2008)

StickyGlass said:


> In order to make LSD years of chemistry expierence (sic) are required...


People seem to keep saying this, but I heartily disagree. Anyone with the drive to make it could do so. It wouldn't take them years to learn the necessary skills involved. They may not end up with a good general knowledge of chemistry, but they would sure know how to make lsd.


----------



## DWR (Jun 9, 2008)

Its made from a fungus of the korn's field.....  Albert Hoffman was the man who was researching this in the war times ^^ 

When he extracted the pure elements of this fungus - LSD - some of it drop'd on he's hand and he tripp'd 

heh....... i could get loads of plates for like 100 dollars


----------



## loveformetal1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well. . . Seeing as the 60's was the birth decade of this amazing mind expander and its popularity was so imense that people dedicated their lifes to it, its a safe bet that a lot of those hippies form back in the day might have carried the legacy on. These people won't stay alive forever and I fear LSD's time is limited..'

Of course it will always be around, but probably not so readily available and magical as it was then and is carried on now.


----------



## Mana Fiercity (Jun 13, 2008)

loveformetal1 said:


> Well. . . Seeing as the 60's was the birth decade of this amazing mind expander and its popularity was so imense that people dedicated their lifes to it, its a safe bet that a lot of those hippies form back in the day might have carried the legacy on. These people won't stay alive forever and *I fear LSD's time is limited*..'
> 
> Of course it will always be around, but probably not so readily available and magical as it was then and is carried on now.


I feel the same way, and it sucks


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 13, 2008)

You are correct! People just don't seem to be making it any more. I had a conversation with my friend about this not long ago. Last time I even got any was like 5 years ago. He has been saving a little bit, but its old so is degraded a little. I think if someone were to make some, I would certainly 'market' it, lol. I think you can still get that shit in the south west, like in Utah, Arizona, or New Mexico, maybe even Colorado. Best acid I ever got was pure liquid from Salt Lake City, $100 for a vial with 100 hits in it. Like I said this was a long time ago, so the statute of limitations has surely expired... I hope, lol.


----------



## acidserum (Jun 14, 2008)

acid is a photsensitive chemical in other words the light fucks up the psychoactive solution in it , so when they make it they use yellow , black , and red lights , similar to that of a photoshop red room 
i have the excact recipe to make lsd , and the lights , but the chemicals are only sold to those that have a licence for it like science teachers , chemists , and actual scientists


----------



## acidserum (Jun 14, 2008)

anyways im gonna try to get the obtainable resources and blackmail a science teacher for the rest


----------



## DWR (Jun 14, 2008)

acidserum said:


> anyways im gonna try to get the obtainable resources and blackmail a science teacher for the rest



Can u die making LSD ? Can the room explode ????? or somin bad happen ? 

thnx for your info


----------



## Gutter (Jun 15, 2008)

I believe the reason LSD has slowly deteriated from society is because it fucked up hella people and everyone that dedicated their lives to it is either in a state hospital, on the street, or are still living completly normal lives, but you can tell who they are if you know what I mean*cough* *cough* >burnout< 

That wasnt my main reason though, I really think its because today's youth, dont give a shit about expanding your mind or exploring the minds of others. How else would you explain the whole "Thizz times" thing? A whole generation of teens using a substance that was brought to the public for understanding between people. Not one teen I know, uses E or thizz to understand another person. They use it to either to make a party better or to just act fuckin stupid. Dont get me wrong, partying is a necessity, and so is incredible sex, but why use something that can potentially fuck you up, without attempting to have a life changing experience. Youth isnt interested in LSD anymore. So the main people who want acid are like over 20. You might ask, why does youth matter. 19, 18, 17, 16, 15, 14. Those make a difference in supply-and-demand.


----------



## acidserum (Jun 15, 2008)

DWR said:


> Can u die making LSD ? Can the room explode ????? or somin bad happen ?
> 
> thnx for your info


 
if u don't have the proper gear it will melt through your skin , it will melt through anything , from a centimeter thick piece of steel to a five foot thick piece of titanium , gold or anything else

and it can also intoxicate you to death if you breathe it in


----------



## OhGrown (Jul 14, 2008)

Acid is not acid is a alkaline base it will not burn thought you and there are no known leathal dosages. Some web advice sites say it's safer that asprin. It comes from infected rye grass or from wheat, saint anthony's fire is a direct result of eating ergot, it been growing wild in my back yard on grasses. It usually growsin Ohio on or around july, land owners who wanted to make alot like Apperson would take the ergot and cultivate it into spore solution then the next yard plant about two or three acre's of Perienial rye grass and harvest the ergot 30 pounds of ergot would give you about 3 or 4 grams. Yes it would have to be processed in lsd in about 24hours in a cool dark room. Then using the one-pot shot you could yield 85 percent, hint it uses rocket fuel. I think too many people can't handle it so people just don't make it anymore. People under it's influence cannot lie to easy, so they just tell who they get it from and poof no more cid.


----------



## amsterdam_goodies (Jul 14, 2008)

hey man, thizz rules back off. i like to expand my mind on lsd and e and mushrooms...


----------

